# make a solar panel



## smithmiller6 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello,
I am hoping that you would be kind enough to help me with a question. I would like to use 4 LED's for a solar powered lamp that I am building. Would you be able to tell me exactly what kind of rechargeable batteries I would need for the 4 LEDs and if I need resistors? Is it necessary to have a pcb board for this project? And finally, maybe it's a longshot but does anyone know if there was a kit available for an outdoor solar lamp? Using the solar path lights just wouldn't provide enough light in the lamp.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

One of the local stores has what they call a "shed light" that runs on 4 rechargeable AA-batteries connected to a mini solar-panel and it runs a small LED lighting system. The circuit in it has a light-sensor that will automatically turn off the lights during day-light if you forget to turn off the light. 

I believe that the local store is selling the whole system (including batteries) for about $20.

I don't know if you would be able to make it for cheaper than that (I don't think that I could), but there is some circuitry needed to make it all work together.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I think Naekid is on the right track. You would need a battery designed for deep daily discharges, a photosensor to switch the light on after dark only, and the materials to hook it all up. It can probably be had cheaper premade. You would also have to make it weather proof.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> One of the local stores has what they call a "shed light" that runs on 4 rechargeable AA-batteries connected to a mini solar-panel and it runs a small LED lighting system. The circuit in it has a light-sensor that will automatically turn off the lights during day-light if you forget to turn off the light.
> 
> I believe that the local store is selling the whole system (including batteries) for about $20.
> 
> I don't know if you would be able to make it for cheaper than that (I don't think that I could), but there is some circuitry needed to make it all work together.


Good idea.We have solar walkway lights.They have worked for about 5 yeas without any problems.Don't knjow if they still make them to last or not,but can't complain about these.Cost about $3 each.


----------

